# Anyone ever used a weed dragon or torch for weeds?



## Gasifier (May 12, 2012)

I have about 600 feet of fencing and would like to find a quicker and easier way to keep the weeds down on both sides of the fence. I do not want to use anything with chemicals in it. Has anyone on hearth used a propane torch designed for burning away weeds? And what were or are the results? Any other suggestions. Thanks for your time.


----------



## chuckie5fingers (May 12, 2012)

I have strongly considered getting one myself. With 3 little one runnung around, i dont like to use chemical either.
chuck


----------



## pen (May 12, 2012)

I've used one a hand full of times and so long as you are smart with it, it worked fine w/out consequence.

Works great to get brush piles burning. They really throw the btu's

pen


----------



## jeromehdmc (May 13, 2012)

I have one that uses the smaller lantern style bottles.
It works good but I would suggest getting one that runs off of the 20lb bottles.
You can rig up a little 2 wheel carrier and go to town on the weeds.
As a kid we would go the the COOP and get rock salt in a 50lb bag to put along the fence.


----------



## TMonter (May 13, 2012)

I just used one for the first time this year and I'm sold. I burned along my fence line and in a big patch of weeds that also has two stumps I need to remove. It's a great way to get rid of the weeds without resorting to chemicals which I hate to use. Plus when you garden organically it's a good way to control weeds without damaging plants nearby with roundup or the like.


----------



## maple1 (May 14, 2012)

I've been trying the home made salt & vinegar thing here, along the edges of my driveway where the green is coming up through the gravel. It works somewhat, but doesn't seem to do much to some broad leaf stuff & other certain varieties. Keeps coming back. (Kills grass pretty darned good though). The torch does a decent job on about everything? Actually, what I'd really like to find is one of these things that would hook up to a 20 pounder, but also has different tips you could swap out that you could solder & sweat pipes with too. I'm looking at lot of soldering this summer, not too fussy about bringing home armloads of the little throw-away bottles when I've got a spare filled 20 pounder sitting beside the BBQ.


----------



## StihlHead (May 14, 2012)

I would highly recommend a propane vapor torch/field burner. I got a Red Dragon years ago and swear by them for driveways, fence lines, and noxious weeds wherever. They are also great for starting burn piles really fast and cleanly (far safer than gasoline). I also used it it burn out ground wasp nests at night (nasty suckers) where the only other effective alternative was gasoline. I used a 5 gallon propane tank and 8 foot hose and put the tank on a hand truck or on the ATV. Only problem is using them in areas where there are seasonal fire and burning restrictions. They work great to cook the grass and weeds, and the cook any seeds.


----------

